# Ads on the site (Look Up)



## vernonator (Feb 21, 2011)

I know to promote harmony the operators of this board banned all political and religious discussion. With that said - how about you stop taking ads from political organizations as well. I am offended by all the Pro Obama ads I see here. Fair is Fair….goose and gander and all that….

(shoot…guess I should have put this on the Site Feedback forum - my bad)


----------



## kaschimer (Nov 10, 2011)

I can't believe anyone actually pays attention to the ads… Personally, I couldn't care less what the ads say because I am here for the rest of the content.


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

Good thing I blocked all the ads from displaying.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

I'd say since the ban, traffic here is well down. Does anyone else agree?
Funny that the whiners are nowhere to be seen, and the ones who caused the whiners to whine in the first place are gone too.
Don't expect them to stop political ads as well - now that the traffics down they have to get their revenue stream from somewhere.


----------



## vernonator (Feb 21, 2011)

Personally i come here alot less since "the ban". I liked the banter and such, just think its a bit hypocritical to ban political posts and then sell political banner ads. Okay more than a bit….


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

KD It was an observation, not a whine. As this is a statement, not a whine.


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

The site was a lot more interesting before; I've yet to see a political ad myself. Look on the bright side, at least they aren't Romney ads.


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

By whose definition is a whine a whine?


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

I have yet to see any political adds on this web site. If I am correct, many adds on this web site are initiated by searches done on your browser.

To try it out, just close off LJ site, search for something way out of your norm, close that off, and go back to the LJ site and I am willing to bet a couple of toothpicks that adds for that appear on your LJ web page!

*So, if you haven't searched for it than perhaps someone else on your PC has!*


----------



## EdwardR (Mar 24, 2012)

Sounds like they all haven't left yet


----------



## DanLyke (Feb 8, 2007)

I too have only noticed woodworking and home improvement based ads on this web site, but…

If someone wants to support the web sites I read, more power to 'em. In fact, I'd rather that my political opponents support the sites I read, 'cause I tend to research out my voting decisions fairly heavily, and would prefer that those who agree with me are spending their dollars where they're likely to win converts.


----------



## americanwoodworker (Nov 26, 2011)

The whole argument about banning politics was that this is a woodworking site and so only woodworking should be aloud. I have asked why we are not consistent and ban the "non-shop" forum. What does vacations, jokes, global warming or the likes have to do with woodworking?

face it vern…our society has turned into selfish pansies who's skin is a thin as the finest veneer.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Liberty vs. tyranny

It's bad when the minority rule the majority.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Suck it up vern and get an add blocker…


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*As I said before, the searches done on your PC are doing this!*


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Waho6o9, I vote for tyranny…they always win.


----------



## vernonator (Feb 21, 2011)

oldnovice - I am not sure about the top banner ads. I keep seeing Obama/Biden ads and I guarantee that I have NEVER searched for either of those two…..gentlmen.

I don't think people got my point.

The moderators cut off political/religious debate on their forum (perfectly within their rights) but feel free to take money from political ads (even if they are search drivien banner ads you CAN tell the provider what class of ads you do/don't want).

I was TRYING to point out their inconsistency and maybe stop seeing the damn O/B ads that make me puke in my mouth a little bit every time I see them…..


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

vernonator,

I have never seen either in my top banner add and I don't use add blocker. What I see are things I have searched for recently. I was looking for driveway crack sealer, lo and behold what is in my top banner now, Quickcrete!

Are others using your PC?


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*Another example!*

My neighbor and I were looking at Lenovo lap tops and guess what was in the top banner when I went to the LJ site 4 hours later … you guessed it, Lenovo lap tops!

My browser is a Google Android Honeycomb version so perhaps, the kind of browser makes a difference too!


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

Mine is filled with Jet tools which should be delta, lumber liquidators (no clue why, not my house and don't care about the floors), and bicycle parts from all my searches. Plus side, I'm building a set of wheels where every component is made in the USA, hub spokes and rims.


----------



## pierce85 (May 21, 2011)

The ads you are seeing are targeted ads, as oldnovice points out, from an advertising service like adchoice, adsense, etc. They have thousands of clients and when you see one of their ads it has nothing to do with Martin directly. He's not getting money from the Obama campaign to display one of their ads. It's the advertising service that pays Martin.

If you're not happy with the lack of balance in advertising, contact the Romney campaign and ask them to buy ad space with one of these services.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*pierce85,*

Thank you pierce85, finally someone else understands browsers/adds and how these appear on this site!

And, is the same on many other sites; that's how they make money … click cash!


----------



## Stephenw (Nov 14, 2011)

It looks like the ads on this site are from Google Adsense. I just blocked all sensitive content ads from my own site (political, religious, etc.). There are settings that can be picked in an adsense account.

For those running ad blockers…

Do you think running a site like this is free?


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm guilty! I'm an ad blocker. Not only that - back when I used to watch TV, I would go to the bathroom during commercials!


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

The upside to them is that they include companies I haven't heard of before. While looking for a new frame to replace my cracked one the ads generate sites that I hadn't visited but found interesting. I did click on these and found things I liked.


----------

